# Gabriela Sabatini 8x



## maximo1 (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Gabriela Sabatini 11x*

Danke sehr


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2011)

ich mag sie


----------



## tommie3 (25 Mai 2011)

Keine Schwitzt so schön wie Gabi!


----------



## Franky70 (26 Mai 2011)

Das Letzte ist kein Fake?!  

Danke, schöne Erinnerungen.


----------



## robsen80 (26 Mai 2011)

Danke für die wundervollen Bilder!!!


----------



## posemuckel (29 Jan. 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------

